# Integer Zahl einlesen



## Wuesti (14. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe eine Frage, die für die meisten hier wohl lächerlich erscheinen mag.
Wie lautet der korrekte Befehl, eine integer Zahl von der Tastatur einzulesen..

Unser Prof. hat nur z.b. a=In.readInt() hingeschrieben, aber da ich die Klasse In nicht habe, gibt er mir immer ne Fehlermeldung.

"D:\Java Editor\MyProjects\hello\teiler.java:8: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : variable In 
location: class teiler
		a=In.readInt();
                  ^
1 error

Process completed."

Wäre dankbar für Lösungsvorschläge!

Mfg Wuesti


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Oktober 2003)

Servus!


```
import java.io.*;

...

/*
 * IOTest.java
 *
 * Created on 14. Oktober 2003, 17:38
 */
/**
 *
 * @author  Administrator
 */

public class IOTest {
    
    /** Creates a new instance of IOTest */
    public IOTest() {
    }
    
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int val = 0;
        
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
        
        try{
            System.out.println("Bitte eine zahl eingeben: ");
            val = Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
            
        }catch(IOException ioe){
            ioe.printStackTrace();
        }catch(NumberFormatException nfe){
            nfe.printStackTrace();
        }
        
        System.out.println(val);
    }
    
}

   
...
```

Gruß Tom


----------

